# West Texas??



## mcrickman (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone in the west Texas area. Around Lubbock?


----------



## scoot440 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Charlie - my name is Daniel Spray and I am here in Lubbock. I have not tackled an EV car yet, but I have built a few bikes and am now working on an EV motorcycle and a vintage Vespa EV. Very cool mini-brute you have there!


----------



## BlueBlood (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in Odessa, probably one of the worst towns to fight against oil!!!


----------



## CadJack (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello. I live in Lubbock and believe I've seen your Opel? I would like to take a look at it sometime. I have some experience with electric vehicles and have built many components and complete electric vehicles in my past. I wouldn't mind having one of my own in the near future. You can reach me at [email protected].

Brandon Sheehan


----------

